# [EVDL] Lectra VR24 for sale.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Selling an EMB Lectra VR24. I bought it anticipating a change in my commute
which didn't happen.(Which is why I am planning to convert something bigger)
I have $1600 into this. It has 4 new batteries, with about 3 discharges on
them. Speedo doesn't work. Titled, registered and inspected in NH as a
motorcycle. But I think you could argue it as a scooter, as a Honda
Metropolitan is only a touch slower.

details here:

http://www.electricmotorbike.org/index.php?page=lectra

Located in Southern NH.

Seth
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you want for it?

Josh and Jen


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Seth Allen" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 31, 2008 9:36 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Lectra VR24 for sale.


> Selling an EMB Lectra VR24. I bought it anticipating a change in my 
> commute
> which didn't happen.(Which is why I am planning to convert something 
> bigger)
> I have $1600 into this. It has 4 new batteries, with about 3 discharges on
> them. Speedo doesn't work. Titled, registered and inspected in NH as a
> motorcycle. But I think you could argue it as a scooter, as a Honda
> Metropolitan is only a touch slower.
>
> details here:
>
> http://www.electricmotorbike.org/index.php?page=lectra
>
> Located in Southern NH.
>
> Seth

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The orginal VR24 is a motorcycle or in California for instance a motor driven cycle. Not qualified for freeway use but faster than a moped. I had one that was converted to series & at 72volts is freeway capable. As is it will have a 20 mile range at best & 45mph speed. Not bad if it is in good working order. One problem is the cheap switches they used for safety in the kick stand. They can malfunction and make it look like the controller is dead. Lawrence Rhodes.........
What do you want for it?

Josh and Jen


> Selling an EMB Lectra VR24. I bought it anticipating a change in my 
> commute
> which didn't happen.(Which is why I am planning to convert something 
> bigger)
> I have $1600 into this. It has 4 new batteries, with about 3 discharges on
> them. Speedo doesn't work. Titled, registered and inspected in NH as a
> motorcycle. But I think you could argue it as a scooter, as a Honda
> Metropolitan is only a touch slower.
>
> details here:
>
> http://www.electricmotorbike.org/index.php?page=lectra
>
> Located in Southern NH.
>
> Seth
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

